

Does the Posterous home page look normal to you? - ncarlson

It seems as though a user has inadvertently hijacked Posterous's domain name.<p>http://www.posterous.com/
======
PonyGumbo
I saw it for a few minutes, but it seems to be fixed now. I can't wait to hear
how this happened.

------
bproper
sweet, posterous is now a club DJ.

